# Headphones



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got my Verizon GS3 today and I wanted to ask a question I was listening to di.fm radio when I got a call with headset on I picked it up then when call ended music was playing from speaker not sure why I had to-re connect the headset.

Any fix for that?


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 with Sirius app

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like app problems.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yep, some apps don't handle audio output very well.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Sounds like app problems.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 works perfectly on my maxx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

afmracer6 said:


> works perfectly on my maxx
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Exactly I just came from Nexus and I was wondering what might be causing this


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

afmracer6 said:


> works perfectly on my maxx
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Maxx, S3= 2 different phones.

Light Flow worked great on my Nexus, doesn't mean it works great on my S3 - (it doesn't)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, tune in and the stock music app both return the music from the headphones after a call like they're supposed to.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Brian G I think you read it wrong.

After receiving a call , you pick it up (before playing music app ex : DI.Fm) the sound does not return to headset but plays music from phone speaker , making you unplug headset and plug it in again , and play again the music station.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

patt3k said:


> @ Brian G I think you read it wrong.
> 
> After receiving a call , you pick it up (before playing music app ex : DI.Fm) the sound does not return to headset but plays music from phone speaker , making you unplug headset and plug it in again , and play again the music station.


You're listening to music, then someone calls, when the call hangs up instead if the music going back to the headphones it plays on the speaker. Right?

If so, it's gotta be the app. Or your phone specifically, the tunein radio app and the stock music player both go back to the headphones for me on stock, beans' rom and three different versions of synergy. Plus all the system sounds continue over the headphones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I just came from Galaxy Nexus and it was ok so I am wondering what may be causing this maybe someone smart will have a fix.. who knows


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

patt3k said:


> I just came from Galaxy Nexus and it was ok so I am wondering what may be causing this maybe someone smart will have a fix.. who knows


My only suggestion would be try another app. I dunno what di.fm is but the tunein app is a good one for finding your favorite FM station or just a good internet radio station.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I actually even bought Tune In and I believie they also do have DI.FM Stations but even I could just copy the stream into winamp and play it but using the native di.fm is just easiest.


----------

